# Big Cat Photo, Taken over weekend?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this photo? Sent to me by a guy with forestry. Claims it was taken through a glass door by a women who's yard is next to Blackwater. Story is it got a pet goat. 

Not sure if I believe or not, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Florida Panther... Way cool!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just can't imagine one being up this far. I have spent a lot of time in the woods and never say one or any sign. 

I wonder if it could be an odd looking bob cat?

But, like I said, been wrong before.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

no way that a bobcat


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

No sir, THAT is a Florida panther !!!


I got a load of red oak from a supplier in Chipley delivered Friday and the driver has a 600 acre lease somewhere in that neck of the woods. He showed me a pic one of his game cameras took of a HUGE panther dragging an eight point by the throat.

What a beautiful cat, sure hope he doesn't kill it.

Rick


----------



## jwill7702 (Nov 8, 2011)

I heard some guys at the Crestview Wal-Mart talking about this weekend. It looks like a Florida Panther to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> No sir, THAT is a Florida panther !!!
> 
> 
> I got a load of red oak from a supplier in Chipley delivered Friday and the driver has a 600 acre lease somewhere in that neck of the woods. He showed me a pic one of his game cameras took of a HUGE panther dragging an eight point by the throat.
> ...


That's probably that game pic that's been floating the net fer years....definitely not around here....here it tis....


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been working a lot since coming back from vacation and my wife was nice enough to go down and pull my camera from one of our plots here in Alabama the other night. I have two pictures of something black that I have no idea what it is. The pictures are not very clear, but its not a **** or a bobcat. I guess I'll never know what it is, but you never can tell what you are going to get when you put a camera up for a while.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I've seen panther twice up here,a friend has seen one three times in the holt area,those big cats have a large roaming area,and are super shy thats why you rarely see them.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

For some reason, I'm hoping it is a Florida Panther up here in the panhandle. Something about the state's Apex Predator being here sort of makes me proud of our wildlife management and habitat preservation.

It deserves to be here,
Scoots


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

HAHA make no mistake about it they are around here. Seen a big one a few years ago leaving Guest lake boat ramp in Holt right at dusk crossing the road close to the cemetary. Its track was atleast 4 inches in diameter. Seen another on 7 mile road off carrol road (water managemnt) yellow river but it wasnt but maybe 70 lbs.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes they are.. We had one on a lease in Brat.. Thats been 8 to 10 yrs ago. He/she would walk n you tracks after you would go thur an area. Kinda creepd me out.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

We had one living near our house south of Cottondale. I can remember seeing it every once in a while when I was a kid.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Trail Camera Pic!!!*

Check this trail camera pic!!!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

scootman said:


> For some reason, I'm hoping it is a Florida Panther up here in the panhandle. Something about the state's Apex Predator being here sort of makes me proud of our wildlife management and habitat preservation.
> 
> It deserves to be here,
> Scoots


Great post and I agree . Damn the hogs and 'yotes .


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Reelfun27 said:


> Check this trail camera pic!!!!


This is a bogus pic,where is the time and date stamp at?If it was a trail cam pic it would have the date/time and pic number.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been told by lots of old timers that the woods we hunt near Dozier AL had a big cats roaming it years ago. Lots of ole boys up there swear they are still there it would not suprise me! They say panthers travel quite aways! They found one that had been hit by a car in GA and had been tagged with a micro chip in Central FL 6 yrs earlier!


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a farm just south of Marianna and I saw one a few years back. It was black as night....I saw him/her around 4pm crossing the road...I scoped it and almost shot thinking it was a pig. No questions asked, definitely a panther.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

seen 1 a few years ago coming down robinson point raod in the middle of the day.
crossed the road right in front of us and continued down the side towards the goat field


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

What makes it a florida panther? They are in south floriida...

It might be a cougar,mt.lion,puma,panther but not likely going to pass muster as a member of the sub-specie known as the endangered "Florida Panther" in DNA testing though...

Brent


----------



## Kingme (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw a beautiful panther in Eglin about 10 years ago. Young cat, maybe 60lbs. Had a tail that was 3 ft. long.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think its BS. I'm pretty sure I have seen that picture before.. It looks like someone took a picture of thier computer screen....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

About three years back we were camping out on Perido River. Being drunk and stupid, we started yelling and howling in the middle of the night. Next came the scariest yowling scream i have ever heard. It was so loud it sounded like whatever it was would jump through the reeds in front of us. One of the guys with us said it was a panther in heat probably. I dont yell out at night in the woods anymore....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Kenton, the erriest scream I ever heard was from foxes... Sounds like a woman fighting to preserve her honor...

A little 17 pound fox is a vocal bugger....

Brent


----------

